# Hope is a mess.....



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am trying so hard to get some photos. Every time I fix Hope's hair (which is about 3 times a day) she roots around on the floor and messes up her nose hair and her top knot. She is a cute little girl, but she always looks like a mess. I think she needs a stylist!

Here are a couple of photos. The one of Sadie and Hope isn't so good either, but I'm working on it. Sadie got a summer haircut a month ago and I can't figure out how to take out the red eye.

[attachment=10062:attachment]

[attachment=10063:attachment]


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Doesn't matter, they're both so cute!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

They both are adorable!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, Both of your girls are truly gorgeous!!!
















Catcher will sometimes be bothered by the rubber band but yet other times he doesn't even notice. I think when I limit the hair to that more in the middle rather than toward his eyes, he bothers it less. I also try to hold him or distract him for a little while, so he'll forget about it. 

One thing I love and that is my band cutting scissors.... do you have some? .... they're awesome... also the latex bands are great, too. I'm having a senior moment trying to remember the name of the site I got them from.... it's the one recommended by Lady's Mom.... Marj.... can you help me out here....


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

OMG!! What cute faces on the both of them...how precious!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Susan your girls are both beautiful. Hope has beautiful hair, it's so long. I love the pictures.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*CUTE! I can't imagine them any better.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Susan, I love the pic of Sadie and Hope. I feel your pain - I finally got my litle girl and was so looking forward to topknots and frilly bows, I even ordered some from Cotilla here on SM and they are so cute but I can't use them. Sadie doesn't bother them - it is Bucky. He will bite at her bows and topknot until he gets it down. Want to see more pics of your babies....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan they are both adorable. Valletta constantly looks messy because her bangs keep falling into her eyes. I've resigned myself to that's the way she likes it. I'll have her hair perfect and she'll dig and route around on the floor until those bangs come down. I've even tried putting in some gel to no avail. Lucky for her she is still so darn cute. Do you put bows in them?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Susan, they are simply beautiful!!














Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How beautiful your girls are, Susan! I can't get over the gorgeous coat little Hope has already!

I get my bands here. http://www.dog-bows.com/ I get the 1/4" medium weight because I also use them on my bows, but you could probably use the lightweight ones, too.

They also carry the band removal scissors. http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishi...s&category=

I'm sure Hope will get used to her topknot if you keep banding her hair and distracting her. 

I am having "topknot withdrawal". I had Lady groomed while I was in the hospital and they cut her topknot off! Her topknot is part of who she is! Fortunately, it had grown back quite a bit when I brought her home so I can get some of it up in a band, but it will be months before she can wear a proper topknot with her bows.

Oh, well, it will be months before I can walk, so why am I worrying?


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

At least you can get all of the hair up and out of the eyes -- even if for only a little while. I can't get all of Noelle's hair up into the band. 

They are adorable, Susan. Just breathtakingly sweet.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Princess Charlotte says to tell Hope - that to be fashionable we must suffer , so wear the top knot with a SMILE !!! Both of your girls are adorable . Sarah


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwww!!! ADORABLE


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's young. She'll get used to it. Persevere!
She surely is a cutie pie.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG!!!! They are TOO cute!!!!!






















You got good shots of them!!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

SO cute









cant wait to watch Hope grow up









ann marie and the "pardon me, i'm gassy today" buttercup


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so cute!!! cant wait to see her in person one day


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan, both girls are adorable














I think your pictures are really cute.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Susan - they are both sooooo beautiful
















& I think you are doing a great job with the top knots







It is hard to do them as i am just learning


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWW,nice photos & the girls are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

As a mommy with no experience with Top Knots...I think you are doing fabulous....the girls look darlling...good enough to want to jump through the screen and capture them for a little play time. 

So cute!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

The pictures look perfect to me. They are so cute


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

She is so cute!







I have to say the look on Sadie's face is priceless!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww great pics they both are so very cute


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Susan, she may learn to not pay any attention to the top knot, ot she may join the "mommy I like it my way" club with my Sassy. I don't care how careful I am with Sassy's topknot as soon as I put her down she always, always, always adjusts it herself.







Saddie and Hope are both beautiful. They almost look like sisters.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

They are so adorable!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> I am trying so hard to get some photos. Every time I fix Hope's hair (which is about 3 times a day) she roots around on the floor and messes up her nose hair and her top knot. She is a cute little girl, but she always looks like a mess. I think she needs a stylist!
> 
> Here are a couple of photos. The one of Sadie and Hope isn't so good either, but I'm working on it. Sadie got a summer haircut a month ago and I can't figure out how to take out the red eye.
> 
> ...










Sadie and Hope look great!!! And you do fine with the picture taking.....how could you go wrong with those two subjects? 
My girls look good for all of 15 min after their bath. Than after they snooze from the exhaustion of the bath, They are ready for play. And that always means sidways top knots, whos pulling on whose ears or tail , and whos pouncing on who







Cameo wins! She younger and taller








Its A constant source of entertainment for me.....







ahhh to be a Malt......pampered than play, pampered than play. Id say that's a good life.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

ADORABLE! I have a hard time getting Kea to keep her hair looking neat too!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Andrea~</span>


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

AWWW she is adorable! She looks like any toddler- you put in the perfect little bow and within 2 minutes its hanging down all messy. I am sure she will grow into a perfect lady- or maybe she will be a tomboy! 

I was happy to read, in the other post, that the girls are finally starting to get along and play together.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> She is a cute little girl, but she always looks like a mess. I think she needs a stylist![/B]


Your girls are beautiful!









Miss Lexi definately needs a stylist as her Mom is the worst "top knot fixer" in the world.







It doesn't help that her hair is still a little too short to stay in a top knot. Oh yeah, and there is that little matter of her being such a wiggle worm and the fact that I still don't have that third hand. lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know that I already posted, but I just had to see Hope's beautiful little face again.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow, those are great pics. 

Both girls are adorable!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> One thing I love and that is my band cutting scissors.... do you have some? .... they're awesome... also the latex bands are great, too. I'm having a senior moment trying to remember the name of the site I got them from.... it's the one recommended by Lady's Mom.... Marj.... can you help me out here....[/B]



I buy my bands from www.laineeltd.com 
I also have the band cutting scissors and love them! 

I'm gonna bookmark the sites that Marj recommended as Elaine recently died and I don't know if her company will continue or not.......


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm gonna bookmark the sites that Marj recommended as Elaine recently died and I don't know if her company will continue or not.......
[/QUOTE]


Susan,

Apparently her company is alive and well. Someone has taken it over and I believe that business is as usual.

Cathy


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Hope always looks like she's smiling- such a sweetie.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Susan, Both Hope and Sadie are so cute. I just love Hope's wonderful pigment. She really is so adorable. My Sassy did not like bows in her hair either as a puppy but now she WANTS bows in her hair so everyone who visits will fuss over her and tell her how adorable she is. She actually loves going to the groomer. My other furkidz do not.

Thanks for sharing the beautiful pics and the links to those sites to buy bands and that special scissors I will try out.

Susan & my furkidz in NJ

msmagnolia' date='Jul 21 2006, 04:09 PM' post='226156'] I am trying so hard to get some photos. Every time I fix Hope's hair (which is about 3 times a day) she roots around on the floor and messes up her nose hair and her top knot. She is a cute little girl, but she always looks like a mess. I think she needs a stylist!

Here are a couple of photos. The one of Sadie and Hope isn't so good either, but I'm working on it. Sadie got a summer haircut a month ago and I can't figure out how to take out the red eye.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

She is a pretty pretty little girl! Cant imagine her looking like a mess!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

She is such a sweetheart!! Just GORGEOUS!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Susan, they are both so adorable!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... cute pictures Susan!! Hope sounds like Kelsie... lol... Kelsie is a crazy one... but I think of it as personality...


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh my, they have faces to die for, they are too cute!! My guess is she will get used to the top knot over time and if her hair gets longer it may stay in easier, I hope so for Hope.







I use little clear bands from Sally's that are made not to break or snag the hair. They are very thin and stay in well if wrapped around enough times.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I think that you might solve the problem of rubbing her head on the floor by adding a barrette. Bijou is also a member of the rub the head on the rug club.







The only way that I can get his hair to stay up is to add the barrette and it isn't as comfortable to rub your head on the floor with a metal backing clip. This doesn't mean that he can't take his paws to the top knot to pull it down and break his hair. There isn't a gel made that will keep that hair up.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awww...they are both so cute!!


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Your girls are so cute. I think it is so funny that in almost every post, you all say things that your babies do and I think Louis does that too









Ever hear of hair falling out because top knot too tight? Louis' gf who is a yorkie is going bald on top, her parents took her to a dermatologist who said, hair was pulled too tight, no more top knots.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Susan Hope is beautiful. The pictures are great. The only way I can get Belle to leave her top knotw/bow alone is to bribe her with I'll take you bye bye if you don't mess it up. Then I have to quickly keep my word or she will be on the floor rearranging it. She can be such a brat.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Beautiful pictures of two precious Maltese - looks like they posed for their pictures!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------

